# shotguns for women?



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

my wife would like to get into shooting trap/skeet. Since I have never done that type of shooting I cant lead her in the right direction, so I am coming here for help. Her biggest problem will be finding a shotgun with low recoil that she will find comfortable to shoot 

I'm guess that a 20. Gauge would be her best bet, but could be wrong. 

If anyone has any input as to guns or things we should look for or stay away from please let me know.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I have an older Remington 1100 20 gauge that is known to kick very little. It is a gas operated semi-automatic. I would rule out a pump if recoil is an issue. Im sure others with more experience will chime in.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*skeet sporting clays gun*

I've been doing a lot of research lately on this. I would recommend the Franchi in 20 gauge for a lady unless she is of stature to handle the 12. You can get one for 1300.00 or is you really want to drop some coins go ahead and get the Krieghoff like the shot in Rio. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

appreciate the input as this is her first time trying this im not looking to invest a lot of money into until I know its something she wants to stick with


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Ragon210 said:


> appreciate the input as this is her first time trying this im not looking to invest a lot of money into until I know its something she wants to stick with


Look for any typical wing shooting 20 gauge then and take her to shoot clays at the range. Once she shoots she'll get a feel for what she wants in a gun.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Trap is tradionally a 12 gauge sport because Of the distances involved.

Competition skeet takes place in 12, 20, 28 and .410.

Degree of difficulty is similar in 12, 20 and 28; .410 is difficult and not a place to start.

Most serious shooters use over/unders but autos are fine, and many shoot an auto in the 12 gauge event for reduced recoil, while others shoot their 20 gauge o/u in the 12 gauge event to minimize recoil, or use reduced 1oz or 7/8oz loads in their 12 gauge barrel.

Weight is the most effective way to control recoil. Most serious shooters add weight to their guns, 8 to 9 pound guns are common, including women.

A 20 gauge Remington 1100 with possibly added weight in the magazine tube and butt stock would be a good economical choice.
An older "pre-lightweight" model would be preferred.

Last but perhaps most important, the gun needs to fit her properly, or the whole project will likely be a failure.
Specifically, the stock needs to be the right length and height for her with a recoil pad.
One more vote for the 20 gauge 1100, there are a lot of "youth models" out there, which have a shorter stock with a recoil pad that fits many women quite well.

Regardless, shortening the stock and installing a recoil pad is a pretty simple task.


----------



## Runned Over II (Aug 9, 2016)

I have a Franchi 720. Absolutely a perfect shotgun for ladies and or youngsters. 

Lightweight and low recoil. 3 different chokes make it a very accurate gun for Trap and Skeet.

PM me if you would like any more info or are interested in buying it. Much cheaper than the price estimate in the above post...... :thumbup:


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

My gf shoots a 12 gauge Remington 870. It's a full size but cut the stock down and put a limsaver recoil pad on it. She's only 5'2 and 120lbs and shoots it just fine. And she shoots skeet very well with it. The 870 is a very affordable shotgun and will last forever


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Appreciate all the info guys, I know she will benefit most from shooting different guns.

Now, my next question. 

Do y'all know of a place where she can try out guns before I buy them only to find out it's not the gun for her?


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Also looking for an 1100 20g for my wife if anyone has one for sale


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

See if you can find a Rem 1100 youth model. I bought one for my son when he was 11 years old. It was shorter, lighter, and had minor recoil. He loved it. If your wife is small, it may fit her well.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I got a rem. Model 48 auto in 20 ga. Belonged to my mom, heck of a bird gun. Light and perfect for a woman or kid. Lmk. If interested. Be glad to let her shoot it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b8goddess (Jan 11, 2009)

20 ga. beretta 391 youth model has served me well. Lighter weight, shorter/easier to control barrel, perfect trigger length. I added an adjustable height Morgan pad to keep my cheek on the gun. Looks crazy, but fits perfectly. The right gun will keep her interested and give her the confidence to bust them up. The wrong gun will create fear and turn her off firearms for good. 
I speak from experience 
Good luck and good on you for recognizing she needs something that will fit her frame.

Also....I believe Santa Rosa skeet club meets wednesdays 9am @ Santa Rosa Shooting Center @ 6950 Quintette Road. They MAY have members that would be willing to let her test different models on the range. May be worth a call. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think it's recommended that pregnant women fire a shotgun, and to shoot with no shoes on is asking for an accident, besides how are they supposed to aim and make a sammich at the same time?


----------

